# Tjo Trion will wohl keine alten Kunden zurück



## Gohaar (7. Dezember 2012)

Hallo,

warum schreib ich das hier ins Buffed Forum? Ganz einfach, weil ich es bei Rift nur schreiben könnte, wenn ich eingeloggt bin. Nachdem ich nun 1 Jahr Rift Pause hatte, dachte ich mir, ich spiel es mal wieder einen Monat und falls es wieder Spaß macht auch wohl länger.

Also besuche ich zu erst die RIFT HP um mich in meinen Acc an zu melden. Siehe da , ich bekomme die Meldung das Tirion möchte das ich meine Acc per Sicherheitstokken bestätige da ich die Sicherheitsrichtlinien geändert haben. Ich würde eine Email erhalten mit einem Link und könnte dann weitere Eingaben vornehmen.

Ich bekomme diese Email (instant) und klicke auf den Link. Dieser führt mich natürlich zurück zu Tirion und dort erhalte ich die Meldung, das dieser Sicherheitstokken nicht gültig ist (vor 30 Sekunden verschickt). Ich möge mich doch bitte in meinen Account einloggen um fortzufahren. Das mache ich natürlich brav und erhalte die Meldung, das sich die Sicherheitsrichtlinien von Tirion geändert haben, ich eine Mail erhalten werde mit einem link.....bla bla..... Das ganze Spiel wieer von vorne und um es kurz zu machen.....mit dem selben Ergebnis. 

Also denke ich mir, schreib dort ins Forum und bitte um Hilfe. Tjo das geht natürlich ja nicht, da ich mich ja nicht einloggen kann. (siehe Problem oben)

Gut denke ich mir, du must nicht Heute wieder mit Rift anfangen. Schreib an den Support und bitte um Hilfe. Ich möchte dies also tun und das erste was ich machen soll um mit dem Support Kontakt auf zu nehmen ist.....RICHTIG.....einloggen. 

Da ich mich noch sehr genau daran erinnern kann, warum ich vor über einem Jahr mit Rift aufgehört habe, wundert mich das hier eigentlich weniger. Auch damals ging mir der Support/Service gewaltig auf den Kecks. Dazu kam das man das Spiel innerhalb kürzester Zeit einfach Mega weich gekocht hatte.

OK ich wäre bereit gewesen mir das neue Addon zu kaufen und Storm Legion zu testen.....wieder aber scheitert es am absolut schlechten Service von Trion. Ich habe keine Möglichkeit (außer telefonisch, wozu ich aber nicht bereit bin) meinen Account zu reaktivieren. 

Das ist im übrigen ein Problem der meisten MMO Anbieter......Kohle abgreifen und keinen bzw schlechten Service bieten. WoW hatte das mal toll im Griff, Ticket Wartezeiten von 30 Minuten und alles wurde gut, aber selbst die bieten diesen Service schon lange nicht mehr. Tickets werden teilweise erst nach 7 Tagen mangelhaft von "GMs" beantwortet die bis Mop wohl noch nie WOW gespielt haben. ;D

Ok von mir sind es ob Rift oder WoW nur 12 Euro pro Monat, aber selbst die bekommt keiner von mir, der nicht mal ein minimum an Service bietet. 

Fazit: Das im sterben liegende Rift hätte von mir zumindest noch eine 2. Chance erhalten können. Es aber zu einem Worldevent zu machen, nur wenn man sich in die Acc Verwaltung einloggen möchte kann nicht richtig sein. Rift du hattest Deine Chance und hast sie verspielt.

Gruß Gohaar


----------



## Lari (7. Dezember 2012)

Bei mir liefs einwandfrei, allerdings vor etwa zwei Wochen.

Muss aber auch sagen, dass die Lust einen Charakter auf 60 zu leveln irgendwo zwischen 0 und "ich spiel lieber was anderes" liegt. Nach GW2 ist man aber auch verwöhnt, was das Leveln angeht. Die Massaker-Quests sind der gleiche Mist wie die "Bonus" Quests von SW:ToR. Man brauchts zum Leveln, aber es nervt. Schön inszenierte Questketten, die um einen rum starten und die einem vermitteln es macht irgendwie Sinn, diese zu erfüllen, motivieren mich persönlich einfach mehr als dieser stumpfe, lieblose Mobgrind in Rift.
(Und ja, ich weiß das alles auf Mobs töten und Items sammeln etc. hinausläuft, aber die Präsentation machts eben...).

Die Instanzen hingegen sind wieder nett gemacht, wobei man darüber nicht wirklich levelt und durch die internationalen Serverpools man hartgesotten sein muss. Ich würde Rift nicht für Rückkehrer empfehlen.


----------



## floppydrive (7. Dezember 2012)

Das im sterben liegende RIFT das ich nicht lache


----------



## Eyora (7. Dezember 2012)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Das im sterben liegende RIFT das ich nicht lache



Aber natürlich. Es liegt auf der Intensivstation direkt neben WoW. Es wird doch auch überall um Organspenden für diese beiden gebeten.
Du solltest dich schon ab und zu mal informieren. 
Das arme WoW stirbt sogar schon seit 8 Jahren, Rift hat noch keine so lange Leidenszeit hinter sich, was es natürlich nicht besser macht.

Oh Moment, ich hab gerade erfahren, das GW2 ebenfalls dieselben Krankheitssymptome zeigt. Es ist ein besonders hartnäckiger Tumor, der sich in den Foren des Spieles festsetzt und von innen heraus die Spiele , durch das verbreiten schlechter Stimmung, soweit negativ auf die Community auswirkt, das diese in einen Zustand der Depression verfallen, und sie selbst zerstören.
Äußerst tragische Geschichte.


----------



## Vatenkeist (7. Dezember 2012)

anrufen is auch echt der horror da muss man ja mit echten menschen kommunizieren

speil tetris!


----------



## tekkon123 (7. Dezember 2012)

Lari schrieb:


> Bei mir liefs einwandfrei, allerdings vor etwa zwei Wochen.
> 
> Muss aber auch sagen, dass die Lust einen Charakter auf 60 zu leveln irgendwo zwischen 0 und "ich spiel lieber was anderes" liegt. Nach GW2 ist man aber auch verwöhnt, was das Leveln angeht. Die Massaker-Quests sind der gleiche Mist wie die "Bonus" Quests von SW:ToR. Man brauchts zum Leveln, aber es nervt. Schön inszenierte Questketten, die um einen rum starten und die einem vermitteln es macht irgendwie Sinn, diese zu erfüllen, motivieren mich persönlich einfach mehr als dieser stumpfe, lieblose Mobgrind in Rift.
> (Und ja, ich weiß das alles auf Mobs töten und Items sammeln etc. hinausläuft, aber die Präsentation machts eben...).
> ...


Hast du überhaupt gespielt?
Mann braucht Massaker nicht,mann kann.
Es gibt genug und wunderschöne Questreihen.
Aber ich denke du siehst nur das,was du sehen willst.

Unsere GW2 rückkehrer sind übrigens sehr zufrieden.Ein einziger ist von denen dort geblieben.Dem rest ist dauertwinken bei GW2 deutlich zu wenig.Ich wäre daher vorsichtig mit Empfehlungen,da du ja offensichtlich nicht wirklich den durchblick bei SL hast.

Zum TE:Telefonsupport ftw.Dort werden sie geholfen.Das ganze auch noch gebührenfrei.


----------



## Dylis (7. Dezember 2012)

Gohaar schrieb:


> Da ich mich noch sehr genau daran erinnern kann, warum ich vor über einem Jahr mit Rift aufgehört habe, wundert mich das hier eigentlich weniger. Auch damals ging mir der Support/Service gewaltig auf den Kecks. Dazu kam das man das Spiel innerhalb kürzester Zeit einfach Mega weich gekocht hatte.
> 
> OK ich wäre bereit gewesen mir das neue Addon zu kaufen und Storm Legion zu testen.....wieder aber scheitert es am absolut schlechten Service von Trion. Ich habe keine Möglichkeit (außer telefonisch, wozu ich aber nicht bereit bin) meinen Account zu reaktivieren.



Warum ging dir der Support damals auf den Keks?
Trion bietet im MMO Sektor den besten Kundensupport. Ticketbearbeitung innerhalb einer Stunde (zum Start von SL gab es etwas Verzögerungen), kostenloser Telefonsupport, Kundennähe im Forum, schnelle Behebung von Bugs und umfangreiche Patchnotes - welcher Publisher leistet dies noch?
Und was meinst du du mit "weich gekocht"?



Lari schrieb:


> Die Massaker-Quests sind der gleiche Mist wie die "Bonus" Quests von SW:ToR. Man brauchts zum Leveln, aber es nervt.



Wenn ich dass schon wieder lese... man muss die Massaker Quests nicht machen, man kommt auch ohne diese Quests locker auf 60.



Lari schrieb:


> Schön inszenierte Questketten, die um einen rum starten und die einem vermitteln es macht irgendwie Sinn, diese zu erfüllen, motivieren mich persönlich einfach mehr als dieser stumpfe, lieblose Mobgrind in Rift.



In Stumlegion gibt es sehr viele schöne Questreihen, auch die Story ist nicht schlecht z.b. die Abtraumreihe in den Östlichen Besitztümern.




floppydrive schrieb:


> Das im sterben liegende RIFT das ich nicht lache



RIFT liegt im sterben? Dass ich nicht lache.


----------



## Deadeye-Jed (7. Dezember 2012)

Also eig seh ich das problem bei dir, 
warum rufst du nicht einfach bei dennen an?


----------



## Lari (7. Dezember 2012)

tekkon123 schrieb:


> Hast du überhaupt gespielt?
> Mann braucht Massaker nicht,mann kann.
> Es gibt genug und wunderschöne Questreihen.
> Aber ich denke du siehst nur das,was du sehen willst.


Ich habe beide Startgebiete machen müssen, inklusive aller Massakerquests und 2 - 3 Instanzgänge um immer noch unter dem Level der Mobs im nächsten Gebiet zu sein.




Dylis schrieb:


> Wenn ich dass schon wieder lese... man muss die Massaker Quests nicht machen, man kommt auch ohne diese Quests locker auf 60.


Genau, aber bis 53 reichen nichtmal beide Startgebiete inklusive aller Massakerquests.
Ich kann es nicht genau beziffern, aber hätte ich alle Massakerquests ausgelassen, dann hätte mir mit Sicherheit noch ein Level mehr gefehlt. "Locker" ohne Massakerquests auf Level 60 halte ich für schlichtweg gelogen.

Aber es geht hier ja nicht um die Massaker oder was ihr von mir als Spieler glaubt  Für mich als langer Rift-Spieler ist der Drops gelutscht. Reaktiviert nach monatelanger Abstinenz, weil man mal Level 60 sehen wollte... schon beim Leveln den Nerv verloren. Schade ums Geld.


----------



## Thestixxxx (7. Dezember 2012)

Lari schrieb:


> Für mich als langer Rift-Spieler ist der Drops gelutscht. Reaktiviert nach monatelanger Abstinenz, weil man mal Level 60 sehen wollte... schon beim Leveln den Nerv verloren. Schade ums Geld.



Ach hast du es endlich auch eingesehen ^^


----------



## tekkon123 (7. Dezember 2012)

Lari schrieb:


> Ich habe beide Startgebiete machen müssen, inklusive aller Massakerquests und 2 - 3 Instanzgänge um immer noch unter dem Level der Mobs im nächsten Gebiet zu sein.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kein Plan haben aber andere der Lüge bezichtigen ist schon ein starkes Stück.
Naja,viel spass beim dauertwinken und so"winkt"
Danke für dein Geld.Ich bin mir sicher Trion wird es sinnvoll anlegen.


----------



## Magogan (7. Dezember 2012)

Ihr vergesst alle, dass man für GW2 nicht monatlich zahlt ^^ Und für ein Spiel, das 50 Euro oder so kostet, bekommt man einiges geboten - nicht so wie z.B. Need For Speed, was man an einem Wochenende locker "durchspielen" kann, was das Spiel zwar nicht schlecht macht, aber es ist eben ziemlich teuer pro Spielzeit im Vergleich zu GW2 ^^

Und RIFT ... naja, so wirklich fesseln kann mich das Spiel nicht ... 

Und wieso du nicht bei Trion anrufst, verstehe ich nicht, Gohaar ...


----------



## Lari (7. Dezember 2012)

tekkon123 schrieb:


> Kein Plan haben aber andere der Lüge bezichtigen ist schon ein starkes Stück.



Bekomm ich das nötige Level für das Gebiet nach den Startgebieten ohne Massakerquests? Nicht? Oh... Ist ne ganz einfache Sache


----------



## tekkon123 (7. Dezember 2012)

Lari schrieb:


> Bekomm ich das nötige Level für das Gebiet nach den Startgebieten ohne Massakerquests? Nicht? Oh... Ist ne ganz einfache Sache


Ja bekommst du.Aber das wolltest du ja nicht selber rausfinden.Lieber schön sich an den Massakern aufgeilen und andere die es anders gemacht haben als Lügner darstellen.


----------



## Lancegrim (7. Dezember 2012)

Rein durch die normalen Quests, stehst du nach beiden Startgebieten noch unter dem Level der folge Gebiete. Das ist fakt. Selbst mit den Massakerquests biste aufgeschmissen wenn du dich nur auf einen Kontinent konzentrierst. Ich bin mit 53 schon an 55er Gegnern dran gewesen weil die Storyquest mich hinschickte, und ich mach Instanzen nebenbei und PvP. Bis ich dann angefangen hab die nervigen Massakers mitzunehmen weil die eben genau so mit eingeplant sind in den XP Fortschritt.

Was Lari hier erzählt ist bei weitem keine Lüge.


----------



## Zerasata (7. Dezember 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Und RIFT ... naja, so wirklich fesseln kann mich das Spiel nicht ...



Mich auch nicht mehr - dierse uninspirierten Massaker Quests zum Beispiel ist ein Punkt von vielen den ich nervig finde. Keine Ahnung warum man dieses Addon so feiert - ich habe leider kein Spaß mehr


----------



## Dylis (7. Dezember 2012)

Ich frage mich echt was ihr falsch macht, ich bin alleine durch Brevane auf 60 gekommen und hab selbst dort nicht alle Quests gemacht, bis zum Königszirkel kam ich und dann wurde ich 60, d.h. Ashora und das komplette Dämmerland (Pelladane, Seratos, Morban und die Steppen) habe ich noch vor mir.
Massaker habe ich nur die gemacht von Mobs dich ich sowieso für andere Quests killen musste.


----------



## Hsvfan (8. Dezember 2012)

Zerasata schrieb:


> Mich auch nicht mehr - dierse uninspirierten Massaker Quests zum Beispiel ist ein Punkt von vielen den ich nervig finde. Keine Ahnung warum man dieses Addon so feiert - ich habe leider kein Spaß mehr



Das passt zwar nicht ganz hierher......aber genau das denke ich mir bei WoW: Mists of Pandaria. Alle feiern das und freuen sich drüber, Für mich ist es der größte Mist den
Blizzard verzapft hat. Durch das fehlen der Talentbäume, Crossrealmzonen, Level 90 Daily - Grind etc.

Ich frag mich immer welches Spiel die Leute spielen wenn sie das Addon so bejubeln, aber Geschmäcker sind nun mal verschieden und mich
reizt Storm Legion schon.


----------



## tekkon123 (8. Dezember 2012)

Lancegrim schrieb:


> Rein durch die normalen Quests, stehst du nach beiden Startgebieten noch unter dem Level der folge Gebiete. Das ist fakt. Selbst mit den Massakerquests biste aufgeschmissen wenn du dich nur auf einen Kontinent konzentrierst. Ich bin mit 53 schon an 55er Gegnern dran gewesen weil die Storyquest mich hinschickte, und ich mach Instanzen nebenbei und PvP. Bis ich dann angefangen hab die nervigen Massakers mitzunehmen weil die eben genau so mit eingeplant sind in den XP Fortschritt.
> 
> Was Lari hier erzählt ist bei weitem keine Lüge.


Meine güte ist das wirklich so kompliziert?Ich verrate dir jetzt ein Geheimnisu musst alle Gebiete durchquesten,das ist so gewollt...aber psssst,nicht weitersagen!
Jetzt die grösste überraschung:selbst wenn du jede einzelne Massaker machst,brauchst du jedes Gebiet zum leven.


----------



## tekkon123 (8. Dezember 2012)

Dylis schrieb:


> Ich frage mich echt was ihr falsch macht, ich bin alleine durch Brevane auf 60 gekommen und hab selbst dort nicht alle Quests gemacht, bis zum Königszirkel kam ich und dann wurde ich 60, d.h. Ashora und das komplette Dämmerland (Pelladane, Seratos, Morban und die Steppen) habe ich noch vor mir.
> Massaker habe ich nur die gemacht von Mobs dich ich sowieso für andere Quests killen musste.


Ich habe kaum Massaker gemacht und brauchte alle Gebiete.Wie hast du da hinbekommen?Viel PvP?Weil Instanzen bringt mal garnichts an EP.


----------



## Dylis (8. Dezember 2012)

Hab pro Tag 3-4 BGs und 1-2 Instanzen gemacht.


----------



## Wamboland (9. Dezember 2012)

Einfach bei Problemen mit dem Account die kostenlose Hotline anrufen.


----------



## Trion_Kahuna (12. Dezember 2012)

Gohaar schrieb:


> Ich habe keine Möglichkeit (außer telefonisch, *wozu ich aber nicht bereit bin*) meinen Account zu reaktivieren.



Da liegt der Hase im Pfeffer begraben.

Bei Accountproblemen geht es um Informationen, die unter den Schutz persönlicher Daten fallen. Änderungen solcher Art müssen persönlich bestätigt werden. Das geht nur per Anruf und dem mündlichen mitteilen persönlichen Details, da Email-Absender relativ leicht zu fälschen sind, oder sich anderweitig dazu Zugang verschafft werden kann.

Wir bieten eine für Anrufe aus dem deutschen Festnetz kostenlose Hotline an. Wenn Du diese nicht nutzen möchtest, ist das selbstverständlich Dein gutes Recht, aber dann kann man eben auch nicht helfen  Man kann mit uns ebenfalls über Twitter und Facebook in Kontakt treten, wo ich Dir gerne die selbe Auskunft gegeben hätte.


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (15. Dezember 2012)

Danke für diese Informative Antwort.

Die Begründung für telefonatives Reaktivieren ist mir bisher noch nicht ins Auge gesprungen. Deshalb würde auch ich erstmal davon ausgehen, daß der übliche Weg einen Acount zu reaktivieren der Richtige ist. Ich gebe allerdings zu bedenken, daß eine Stimme am Telefon auch die eines Einbrechers oder Phishers sein kann, der sich die entsprechenden Daten vorher erklaut hat. Solche Leute haben sich in der Regel vorher firm gemacht, was verlangt wird und gezielt gesucht.



Mir persönlich liegt Telefonieren allerdings auch nicht mehr. Da gibt es ausgiebige Erfahrungen mit angeblich kostenlosen Verindungen ohne irgendeinen Ansatz von Service, für die dann im Endeffekt Rechnungen von mehr als nen Jahresgehalt gestelt wurden. (da scheint der Privatsatelit vom Scheich in Dubai benutzt worden zu sein; für den Scheich natürlich kostenlos)


Von den zuletzt angebenen modernen Verbindungsmöglichkeiten würde ich dringend abraten, wenn Sie das mit der Sicherheit von direkt angebenen Daten und deren Schutz ernst meinen. Da konnte schnell millardenfaches "like" den guten Willen komtern.


Doch mal zum Spiel:
von 1 auf 50 ohne jegliche Mühe innerhalb von 3 Wochen, danach nur noch Instanzen, Instanzen und Instanzen nur noch mit Leuten denen das MAX as MAX as as MAX aus den Ohren rauskommt. Abgelöst von den fraglos lange Zeit erfrischenden Rifts, weil sie in die tristen Abläufe in der Welt direkt eingegriffen haben. Schliesslich bisher nie dagewesene Geschwindigkeiten an Updates mit Neuem. 

...reicht bei mir nicht aus weil grundlegende Erlebnisse in Bezug zu mal geschlagenen Kreaturen und der Pflege des Charakters, nicht zu vergessen positive Erlebnisse mit anderen Spielern irgendwie fehlen ... und achja TRION es wegen sofortigem Sperren jeglichen üblichen Komunikationsweges auch gar nicht wissen will ..


... was einer guten Beurteilung von TRION, RIFT und dem Service im Vergleich zu allen aktuellen MMO keinen Abbruch tut ...


----------



## KilJael (15. Dezember 2012)

Trion_Kahuna schrieb:


> Da liegt der Hase im Pfeffer begraben.
> 
> Bei Accountproblemen geht es um Informationen, die unter den Schutz persönlicher Daten fallen. Änderungen solcher Art müssen persönlich bestätigt werden. Das geht nur per Anruf und dem mündlichen mitteilen persönlichen Details, da Email-Absender relativ leicht zu fälschen sind, oder sich anderweitig dazu Zugang verschafft werden kann.
> 
> Wir bieten eine für Anrufe aus dem deutschen Festnetz kostenlose Hotline an. Wenn Du diese nicht nutzen möchtest, ist das selbstverständlich Dein gutes Recht, aber dann kann man eben auch nicht helfen  Man kann mit uns ebenfalls über Twitter und Facebook in Kontakt treten, wo ich Dir gerne die selbe Auskunft gegeben hätte.



Das ist ja schön und gut, nur hilft das eben nicht jedem, mein Problem ist Beispielweise das ich nen Authenticator auf meinen Acc habe, Mein Handy ist allerdings vor einiger Zeit kaputt gegangen und anrufen KANN ich nicht, weil meine Arbeitszeiten im Konflikt mit dem Support liegen. Mehrfaches anschreiben des Kundenservices mit genau dieser Information meinerseits und dem Zusatz das ich gern alle relevanten Daten in eine direkte Mail packen kann (Name, Anschrift und was da noch alles gebraucht wird), wurden immer mit dem gleichen Satz "Bitte rufen sie den Kundenservice an" abgetan, was bei mir ja eben nicht geht.


----------



## KillerBee666 (15. Dezember 2012)

Trion_Kahuna schrieb:


> Da liegt der Hase im Pfeffer begraben.
> 
> Bei Accountproblemen geht es um Informationen, die unter den Schutz persönlicher Daten fallen. Änderungen solcher Art müssen persönlich bestätigt werden. Das geht nur per Anruf und dem mündlichen mitteilen persönlichen Details, da Email-Absender relativ leicht zu fälschen sind, oder sich anderweitig dazu Zugang verschafft werden kann.
> 
> Wir bieten eine für Anrufe aus dem deutschen Festnetz kostenlose Hotline an. Wenn Du diese nicht nutzen möchtest, ist das selbstverständlich Dein gutes Recht, aber dann kann man eben auch nicht helfen  Man kann mit uns ebenfalls über Twitter und Facebook in Kontakt treten, wo ich Dir gerne die selbe Auskunft gegeben hätte.



Keine Ahnung was an dem Telefon sicherer sein soll? Woher kennt man denn die Stimme des Kunden, oder die Telefonnummer? Eher lächerlich das Argument... aber rum-heulen weil man ne kostenlose Hotline anrufen soll ist ebenso merkwürdig @Threadersteller.


----------



## Lancegrim (15. Dezember 2012)

KillerBee666 schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung was an dem Telefon sicherer sein soll? Woher kennt man denn die Stimme des Kunden, oder die Telefonnummer? Eher lächerlich das Argument... aber rum-heulen weil man ne kostenlose Hotline anrufen soll ist ebenso merkwürdig @Threadersteller.




Ganz easy, indem man am Telefon ne Identifizierung der Person vornimmt, indem man Daten abfragt wie Adresse, Geburtsdatum oder die Antworten auf die geheimen Fragen. Damit is die Chance sehr sehr hoch den richtigen am Telefon zu haben.



@Kil: Du wirst doch sicher mal nen Tag frei haben, irgendwann.


----------



## Belo79 (15. Dezember 2012)

KillerBee666 schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung was an dem Telefon sicherer sein soll? Woher kennt man denn die Stimme des Kunden, oder die Telefonnummer? Eher lächerlich das Argument... aber rum-heulen weil man ne kostenlose Hotline anrufen soll ist ebenso merkwürdig @Threadersteller.



Naja, telefonisch kann der Support gezielte Fragen stellen, welche "normalerweise" nur der Kunde beantworten kann (z.B. letzte 3 Stellen der im Account hinterlegten Kreditkarte, Geburtsdatum, Adresse etc.). 
Natürlich ist es auch nicht zu 100% sicher, aber sicherer als ein stupide Bestätigung per E-Mail oder sonstiges.

Darüber hinaus finde ich den Ganzen Thread sehr daneben. 
Hauptsache mal rumgepöbelt, nur weil man es einfach nicht auf die Reihe bekommt sich in Bewegung zu setzten.

@Kil
Das Argument zeigt einfach nur, dass Du keine Lust hast etwas zu unternehmen. Sorry, aber während der Arbeitszeit in der Pause mal kurz telefonieren kann jeder (Ok, außer Du bist Geheimagent und arbeitest verdeckt und keiner darf erfahren wer Du wirklich bist )


Vote for Close!


----------



## KilJael (15. Dezember 2012)

Auf Arbeit hab ich mein Perso nicht am Mann, ich hab mein PW nicht dabei (wozu auch), ich hab die Nummer nicht bei und wie du schon sagst in der Pause auch kein Bock dazu mich mitm Support rumzuschlagen, da sowas wie ich aus Erfahrung weiß doch mal länger als 15 Minuten dauern kann. Ich würde das ganze auch verstehen wenn ich mein PW und meine Sicherheitsfrage vergessen hätte, ich weiß aber beides noch und will einfach nur den bekackten Authenticator vom Account runter haben, das sollte an sich einfach sein und sollte eigentlich auch nicht vorraussetzen das ich mir nen 30 Minutengespräch ans Knie nageln lassen muss.


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (15. Dezember 2012)

Du arbeitest also jeden Tag von Montag bis Sonntag von 15 bis 23Uhr? Du bist echt eine arme Socke.


----------



## Belo79 (15. Dezember 2012)

KilJael schrieb:


> Auf Arbeit hab ich mein Perso nicht am Mann, ich hab mein PW nicht dabei (wozu auch), ich hab die Nummer nicht bei und wie du schon sagst in der Pause auch kein Bock dazu mich mitm Support rumzuschlagen, da sowas wie ich aus Erfahrung weiß doch mal länger als 15 Minuten dauern kann. Ich würde das ganze auch verstehen wenn ich mein PW und meine Sicherheitsfrage vergessen hätte, ich weiß aber beides noch und will einfach nur den bekackten Authenticator vom Account runter haben, das sollte an sich einfach sein und sollte eigentlich auch nicht vorraussetzen das ich mir nen 30 Minutengespräch ans Knie nageln lassen muss.



Trion hat ja keine Schuld daran, dass Dein Smartphone kaputt ist.
Ich kann absolut nachvollziehen, dass man sich bezüglich sowas beim telefonischen Support melden muss (Accountsicherheit).

Aber ok, wenn Du dort nicht anrufen magst ist es Dein Ding, dann kannst Du eben nicht spielen, so einfach ist das.

Gruß,

B


----------



## Lancegrim (15. Dezember 2012)

Als ich vom iphone auf mein S3 gewechselt bin, musste auch ein neuer Authenticator her, das Telefonat mit dem Support hat 5 Minuten gedauert, dann war der alte entfernt und ich konnte den neuen "einlernen". Das ging ohne Probleme.

@Kil: Ich bin Schichtarbeiter und selbst ich hab Tage an denen ich frei habe. Ich bezweifel stark das du 7 Tage die Woche von 15:00 bis 23:00 arbeitest. Zumal du dann nach deiner Aussage, jeden Tag arbeiten würdest, 30 Tage im Monat, bzw 31 oder whatever, 12 Monate im Jahr... Sorry, aber entweder gelogen, oder glatter Verstoß gegen das Arbeitszeitschutz Gesetz. Bei beiden Fälle, selbst Schuld.
Wenn du natürlich keinen Bock hast, dich mit dem Support in Verbindung zu setzen, tja auch selber Schuld.

Lieber hab ichs so, als das jeder dahergelaufene Mongo meine Emailaddy fälscht und per Mail sich an Trion wendet und die darauf hin meinen Authenticator entfernen und gleich danach meine Chars futsch sind ect.


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (16. Dezember 2012)

Lancegrim schrieb:


> Ganz easy, indem man am Telefon ne Identifizierung der Person vornimmt, indem man Daten abfragt wie Adresse, Geburtsdatum oder die Antworten auf die geheimen Fragen. Damit is die Chance sehr sehr hoch den richtigen am Telefon zu haben.
> 
> 
> 
> @Kil: Du wirst doch sicher mal nen Tag frei haben, irgendwann.



Hehe, jo die antwort zur geheimen Frage...

Ich schreibe grundsätzlich eine falsche Antwort in die Notizen zur Erstellung 
des Accounts und weiß selbst nicht welche Art von Antwortnegation ich zu dem Zeitpunkt genommen hab. Damit muß ich bei Anforderung unter Umständen 8 - 15 Begriffe sagen/schreiben/angeben. Das macht sich selbst wo es mein Account is am Telefon nicht gut 



Und seit meinem Umzug vor 3 1/2 Jahren von München nach Kiel spinnt die Accountverwaltung von WOW mir nahezu monatlich mit der Behauptung ich hätte den Account verkauft nach  ...
Im Februar bin ich schon 3 Jahre da raus und sie dürfen gerne jegliche Verbindung zu mir sperren, also ja auch diese übergreifende Verwaltung zu jedem Spiel von Blizzard.
... machen sie aber nicht, also ist es ein bewußt Beleidigender Versuch mich wieder ins Spiel zu bringen .


----------



## KillerBee666 (16. Dezember 2012)

Lancegrim schrieb:


> Ganz easy, indem man am Telefon ne Identifizierung der Person vornimmt, indem man Daten abfragt wie Adresse, Geburtsdatum oder die Antworten auf die geheimen Fragen. Damit is die Chance sehr sehr hoch den richtigen am Telefon zu haben.
> 
> 
> 
> @Kil: Du wirst doch sicher mal nen Tag frei haben, irgendwann.



Aehm.. warum kein onlineformular mit den Entsprechenden fragen? Diese habe ich ganz von alleine Schon immer in Support Mails geschrieben.. sogar alte adressen falls ich gegebenenfalls diese angegeben habe...


----------



## KillerBee666 (16. Dezember 2012)

KilJael schrieb:


> Auf Arbeit hab ich mein Perso nicht am Mann,



In deutschland herscht ausweispflicht? Du hast deinen PERSONALAUSWEIß IMMER DABEI ZU HABEN!





Gnaba_Hustefix schrieb:


> Du arbeitest also jeden Tag von Montag bis Sonntag von 15 bis 23Uhr? Du bist echt eine arme Socke.





Ja er arbeitet auch beim Trion Support... xD


----------



## Dylis (16. Dezember 2012)

Theosch/Ronnvomfels schrieb:


> Ich schreibe grundsätzlich eine falsche Antwort in die Notizen zur Erstellung
> des Accounts und weiß selbst nicht welche Art von Antwortnegation ich zu dem Zeitpunkt genommen hab.



Tja selbst Schuld, was anderes fällt mir dazu nicht ein.
Warum trägst du da falsche Antworten ein?


----------



## KillerBee666 (16. Dezember 2012)

Dylis schrieb:


> Tja selbst Schuld, was anderes fällt mir dazu nicht ein.
> Warum trägst du da falsche Antworten ein?



Weil er einer der leute ist die den Ganzen tag rumheulen das der mensch nurnoch gläsern ist und das koreaner seine Daten verkaufen weil es jeden menschen auf dieser Welt interessiert wie sein Erster Lehrer / Seine Mutter mit geburtsnamen hieß.... mein gott... dann Schreib halt den Normalen nachnamen Darein...


----------



## Lancegrim (16. Dezember 2012)

KillerBee666 schrieb:


> In deutschland herscht ausweispflicht? Du hast deinen PERSONALAUSWEIß IMMER DABEI ZU HABEN!
> 
> Ja er arbeitet auch beim Trion Support... xD




ZONG! FALSCH! Du musst deinen Außweis überhaupt nicht dabei zu haben. Ausweispflicht heißt du musst einen besitzen, nicht das du den mit dir rumschleppen musst. 

Zu den Sachen mit den Antworten... kein Kommentar


----------



## KilJael (16. Dezember 2012)

KillerBee666 schrieb:


> In deutschland herscht ausweispflicht? Du hast deinen PERSONALAUSWEIß IMMER DABEI ZU HABEN!



Ändert nichts an der Tatsache das ich den Perso auf Arbeit im Spint liegen hab an den ich nicht ran kommen wenn ich arbeite


----------



## KillerBee666 (16. Dezember 2012)

Lancegrim schrieb:


> ZONG! FALSCH! Du musst deinen Außweis überhaupt nicht dabei zu haben. Ausweispflicht heißt du musst einen besitzen, nicht das du den mit dir rumschleppen musst.
> 
> Zu den Sachen mit den Antworten... kein Kommentar



Und was passiert wenn die Pozilei dich danach Fragt weist du auch? Ich bezweifel das du nur sagst "liegt zu hause" und die lassen dich dann weiterziehen..


----------



## Lancegrim (16. Dezember 2012)

Nö die sagen dir das sie dich entweder zu dir fahren damit du ihnen den Ausweis zeigst, du dich durch ein anderes Dokument ausweist, Führerschein bsp, sich dich mit aufs Revier nehmen um deine Daten zu erfassen, oder die Methode die meistens zutrifft: Sie lassen sich Daten geben, geben die an die Zentrale durch, die prüft das und das wars. Dann kriegst du ne Aufforderung binnen paar Tagen beim Revier vorbeizukommen und den Ausweis zu zeigen. Thema beendet.

Die Polizei ist bei weitem nicht "allmächtig" im Gegenteil, die haben selber soviele Vorschriften die sie oft vergessen... Ich wurde angehalten zu ner Verkehrskontrolle, und hab gesagt ich möchte die Dienstausweise der Beamten sehen, nachdem die sich geweigert haben, bin ich weitergefahren. Die müssen sich ausweisen, wenn sie das nicht tun, sinds für mich nur paar bewaffnete Personen die mich aus meinem Auto haben wollen, und bei sowas, hau ich ab. Deren Pech 


Aber um die Jungs in Grün gehts hier ja nicht.


Es gibt nur eine Ausnahme zu der Ausweispflicht, das sind Waffenträger. Diese MÜSSEN den Perso bei sich haben wenn sie die Waffe führen. Ansonsten muss das niemand. Meiner liegt auch im Schrank inner Brieftasche, weil ich nix daraus brauch wenn ich unterwegs bin, von daher... pfff.


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (16. Dezember 2012)

KillerBee666 schrieb:


> Weil er einer der leute ist die den Ganzen tag rumheulen das der mensch nurnoch gläsern ist und das koreaner seine Daten verkaufen weil es jeden menschen auf dieser Welt interessiert wie sein Erster Lehrer / Seine Mutter mit geburtsnamen hieß.... mein gott... dann Schreib halt den Normalen nachnamen Darein...



... und das schon bevor DIE wußten, daß sie dazu geboren sind das zu machen; ungenau gerechnet seit 56 Jahren


----------



## Rheavel (20. Januar 2013)

Gohaar schrieb:


> Rift du hattest Deine Chance und hast sie verspielt.
> 
> Gruß Gohaar



Du wirst Rift auch noch ne zweite und dritte Chance geben...ich bin mir sicher^^


----------



## Immondys (20. Januar 2013)

Das ist im übrigen ein Problem der meisten MMO Anbieter......Kohle abgreifen und keinen bzw schlechten Service bieten. WoW hatte das mal toll im Griff, Ticket Wartezeiten von 30 Minuten und alles wurde gut, aber selbst die bieten diesen Service schon lange nicht mehr. Tickets werden teilweise erst nach 7 Tagen mangelhaft von "GMs" beantwortet die bis Mop wohl noch nie WOW gespielt haben. ;D

Das kann ich bei WoW überhaupt nicht bestätigen. 4 Tickets in den letzten 5 Tage und ALLE bin 15 Minuten bis 2 Stunden beantwortet bzw. Probleme gelöst. Sry, aber manchmal sitzt das Problem auch vor dem Rechner.   Und manchmal taugt natürlich auch ein Service nichts. Ging mir bei Aion so. Deshalb spiel ich es auch als Free MMO nicht mehr an.


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (21. Januar 2013)

jo, das is ein Problem sehr vieler MMO mit ehemals gutem Service.

In HDRO bin ich z.B. jetzt 3 Monate an einer Sache dran, ohne über den Service zu bewirken. Den Deutschen/Europäischen scheint es momentan nicht zu geben. Der von den US schickt das Ticket natürlich mit dem Verweis auf den Deutschen/Europäischen zurück und InGameTikets kamen inzwischen 2 Mal nach 4 Wochen unbearbeitet zurück ...

Ich kann mir schon voistellen, daßl bei der inzwischen eingebürgerten Umgangsform in MMO keiner mehr GM machen will.


----------



## RedShirt (21. Januar 2013)

Immondys schrieb:


> Das kann ich bei WoW überhaupt nicht bestätigen. 4 Tickets in den letzten 5 Tage und ALLE bin 15 Minuten bis 2 Stunden beantwortet bzw. Probleme gelöst. Sry, aber manchmal sitzt das Problem auch vor dem Rechner.  Und manchmal taugt natürlich auch ein Service nichts. Ging mir bei Aion so. Deshalb spiel ich es auch als Free MMO nicht mehr an.



Die letzten 2 Tickets mit "ich stecke (wie üblich) Kunlai Summit als Mönch fest" waren in 10 Minuten erledigt. Kam sofort ein Chatfenster mit GM, der mich weggeportet hat.
Nerviger Bug... /rnd Dungeon + Zen Pilgrimage = Stuck on Kunlai Summit


----------



## Argap (23. Januar 2013)

Ich habe mit dem Support von Trion nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht.

Man sollte nur nicht zu feige / faul sein um da Anzrufen.
Wer das nicht will ... selber schuld.

Anrufen ... reden ... warten ... fertig.
Account geht wieder.


----------



## mottenfurz (24. Januar 2013)

Ich hab mir mal ein " Mensch-Ärgere-Dich-Nicht" gekauft ,da haben die Würfel gefehlt.....
Rasch am nächsten Tag zurück zum Spiele-Geschäft ,umgetauscht ,danke.....

Ach wie schön ist doch das RL :-)


----------



## Vicony (29. April 2013)

Schönen Guten Abend, 

der Thread hat mir am besten für mein Problem zugesagt.

Mir geht es eigentlich genauso wie dem Thread-Ersteller, soll heissen, ich kann mich mittels des RIFT Authentifikator nicht mehr in das Spiel oder gar auf die Website (Acc-Verwaltung) einloggen.
Ich bekomme immer den Fahler "Tokken ungültig"

Leider kann man da keinen Kontakt mit dem Support aufnehmen, der Anruf geht leider auch nicht mehr, der wurde ja eingestellt. 
Man kann nun einen Chat anklicken, aber mit dem habe ich auch Probleme:

Es öffnet sich ein neues Fenster, das ist aber leer, also keine "Gegen" Person, die etwas schreibt, ich selber kann in der leeren Seite auch nix schreiben. 

Jo.... weis da jemand Abhilfe ??

Danke euch schon mal im Voraus. 

Grüßle

PS: Sorry wenn es da schon einen Thread geben sollte, ich dachte der passt wirklich am besten, zudem hat auch einer von Trion hier schon geantwortet :-)


----------



## Morphblader (30. April 2013)

hey Vicony! 

hatte das Problem mit dem weissen Fenster, in dem nix ist auch schon... Benutz doch mal nen anderen Browser.. am einfachsten I-Explorer.. danach hat´s auch bei mir funktioniert.. firefox hat bei deren support-chat seite am meisten probleme..^^


----------



## Vicony (30. April 2013)

Tag, 

vielen Dank Morphblader!

Manchmal sind es echt die einfachsten Dinge, die eine schnelle Lösung bieten. 
Mit dem IE hat alles bestens geklappt, somit konnte das Problem mittels dem Chat gelöst werden. 

Danke. 

Greez


----------



## Nosfertu (1. Mai 2013)

tekkon123 schrieb:


> Ich habe kaum Massaker gemacht und brauchte alle Gebiete.Wie hast du da hinbekommen?Viel PvP?Weil Instanzen bringt mal garnichts an EP.



Es gibt Handwerksquests, Sofortabenteuer, Jagdrisse und jede Menge "versteckte" Quests, viele habe ich auch erst beim Handwerks-Farmen nach Stufe 60 entdeckt. Massaker habe ich nur gemacht, wenn mir die Mobs beim Erreichen der Questorte "vor die Flinte" gelaufen sind. Die 60er-Gebiete habe ich wirklich erst mit 60 erreicht. Klar man levelt (minimal) schneller, wenn die Mobs 1-2 Stufen über einem sind, aber andererseits bekommt man mit "kleineren" Quests immer schön die Taschen voll mit Platin.


----------

